# Orange Peel ~ Bullnoze Corners



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Did an interior today and took pics of these bullnoze corners. 

DIY'er did this....




















Notice that the color goes ALL the way around the bullnoze into the beige. This should not be! :no: 

The Beige is what is in the room when you come into the front door. If you can see another color (green in this case) on the corner prior to entering a room (green room) then the color of the room you are entering is too far around the corner. I was thankful the existing beige paint was in the garage. :thumbsup: It made it that much easier to fix the problem:



















And of coarse it was a delight to use this: :thumbup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Looks good Jason. I've never tried the Mythic Paint.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Woodland said:


> Looks good Jason. I've never tried the Mythic Paint.


It was my first time.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Looks choice!!....Frogtape?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

brushmonkey said:


> Looks choice!!....Frogtape?


Orange Core Blue for the bullnoze corners. The reason being is; dry time was short and I needed something that wasn't too sticky. Worked perfectly.

I used Frog tape for the base and window trim and cut free hand against all the cabinets.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

It was a nice little gig for the day.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Nice job!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

you have to order it in? Looks great man!


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

i want to set a granite tile countertop like that. thats snazzy.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

looks great.:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

nEighter said:


> you have to order it in? Looks great man!



If your referring to Mythic, no. There are two local stores here that carry it.

I chose Mythic over American pride (cheaper but same product) for convenience. There is only one local store that carries AP and I didn't want to drive the distance.... So I bid the job accordingly. 

This Gig included a Master bedroom, Kitchen and Family room. As you can see the kitchen didn't have much to paint, and the Family room was rather small too. Took me about 7hrs for the whole job.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice job taping that bullnose.


----------

